# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  1С это ООП или ПОП?

## nikitka55.5

1С это объектно ориентированное программирование или предметно ориентированное?
Если это объектно ориетированное то можете привести примеры 1С где в проекте можно наблюдать полиморфизм, инкапсуляция, наследование

----------


## avm3110

Безусловно 1С имеет объектно ориентированную сущность (и безусловно 1С не является 100% "чистым" объектно ориентированным языком).

Полиморфизм можно реализовать через "подписку на события"

Инкапсуляция - к нему на мой взгляд можно отнести механизм RLS в 1С .

Наследование - Документ "Приходная накладная" наследует свои свойства и методы от "базового класса" Документ.

И безусловно 1С это предметно-ориентированный язык. Целый ряд объектов в 1С создан и "заточен" под реализацию конкретных предметных областей (например бух учёт с её двойной записью или расчет зарплаты)

----------

nikitka55.5 (12.06.2012)

----------

